# Migraine diet



## cecileHK (Sep 25, 2022)

Hi, 
My husband has been suffering migraine almost all his life and I try my best to support it. After reading many books, I realised that food was a very important trigger. We did the migraine diet, where you remove all the possible triggers and then, week after week, you reintroduce each food to see which one is a real trigger for you.
Now, when I can see that migraine could occur (because of stress, sleep deprivation, weather...), I try to cook some special "diet dish". I rely for that on the great book of Alicia Wolf, The Dizzy Cook (https://thedizzycook.com/). It gives you many options for every specific diet, and the community is really active and helpful. The most popular recipe there is pasta with Boursin-sauce. 
I still struggle to prepare some fruit juice / smoothie that could really relieve migraines when they occur. Do you have any tip to share here ?


----------



## Marlingardener (Sep 25, 2022)

My darling husband had migraines for years, until I cut back on sugars in his diet. The headaches disappeared over a period of two to three months. You might like to try that.


----------



## blissful (Sep 25, 2022)

Ginger and Migraines: https://nutritionfacts.org/2017/06/22/ginger-root-for-migraines/
Watch the video if you have time. 
I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## ChapiChapo (Sep 27, 2022)

Suffering of migraines for years now, I tend to avoid sugar and especially artificial sweeteners, in particular Aspartame. Not drinking enough water was a huge part of my problem as well, this lack of hydratation can cause bad sleep that will also provoke headache for my case.

Coffee can also heal the migraines and prevent them, it has to stay occasional nonetheless.

Here's a site that list food that can trigger migraines episode , you should check it out. Even tho everybody is different, try to see which food is the trigger. https://www.healthline.com/health/foods-that-trigger-migraines#migraine-and-diet


Take Care


----------



## Roll_Bones (Sep 27, 2022)

My wife has suffered for years with migraines.  Thankfully she has not had one in a very long time.  I hope I did not jinx her with that statement.
Our daughter, her sisters and mother all had them.  Clearly its inherited. OP, did the change in diet help?


----------



## Vai101 (Jan 6, 2023)

A great way to make a migraine-relieving smoothie is to combine ingredients that are rich in magnesium and electrolytes. Magnesium is a critical mineral for fighting migraines, and electrolytes help to regulate the body's internal balance. Here are a few ingredients you can use to make a migraine-relieving smoothie:

- Spinach or kale: both are chock-full of magnesium and electrolytes.
- Coconut water: an excellent source of electrolytes.
- Bananas: a great source of potassium, magnesium, and other electrolytes.
- Avocado: contains both magnesium and healthy fats.
- Hemp seeds: a good source of omega-3s, magnesium, and other minerals.
- Chia seeds: an excellent source of magnesium.
- Almond milk: a good source of calcium and magnesium.

For added flavor, you can also add a bit of natural sweetener like honey or maple syrup, as well as some nut butter or nut milk. You can also add some fresh or frozen fruit to add natural sweetness and flavor. Just be sure to watch your portions, as too much added sugar can actually trigger a migraine. Enjoy!


----------

